# Fluval Spec V five gal. tank



## sculptor (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how well this tank will work as a quarantine tank?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i dont see why not but the water flow is annoying to change cause you have to keep pulling it out of the narrow compartment. it also looks too nice to be a quarantine tank. might as well just get an empty 10g with a sponge filter would be much cheaper and easier.


----------

